# Today Is A Good Day!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So as some of you may know, I was sad recently they took away my drink, that I drink, Four Loko, they took it off the shelf due to the caffine content in it, not a big energy drink fan but I loved the drink, lol

So today I leave a little early to stop and get myself a beer and a soda before I go to pick up my niece from school and I stop to grab the beer and low and behold there is a Four Loko, I totally did a happy dance in the store, the guy behind the counter looked at me all funny 


It's gonna be a good day Tater 


((HUGS)) to all


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wooot! Good day greatness 

P.s Aimee I am faster


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hugs!


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ha ha ha, you tooooo funny...... :roll:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sweetness maybe i wioll get to try it when i come visit


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Holly - 

Aimee - HUGS

Dave - it is the best drink eva 

Aireal - shoot yeah, I will have them on ice, what flavor ya want??


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

Personaly I prefer jack d and a corona .but that fourloco sure gets the job done.I had a few run one with that in the summer and come to realize Iam allergic to it I break out in hand cuffs!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

girl you know it don't matter get a bit of all


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

geo fishtown said:


> Personaly I prefer jack d and a corona .but that fourloco sure gets the job done.I had a few run one with that in the summer and come to realize Iam allergic to it I break out in hand cuffs!


omg lmaoooooooo for real, I am allergic to handcuffs, is why I stay home when I drink it, lol



Aireal said:


> girl you know it don't matter get a bit of all


WOOT, I can for sho do this


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

sweet be there in a sec!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BYA !!!!!! girl ya know I got you


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol for real why can't you live in st aug or.. i dunno JACKSONVILLE!!!! booo


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo girl, I may be closer this year than you think  A change is in order this year


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol doooo itttt!!!! common i need a party partner!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I will let you know something for sure by the beginning of the school year this year, lol. As long as y'all have four loko I am gravy baby


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i will import them for you darlin trust me!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesomeness, I knew I lubbed ya for a reason


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cause i got cha back! lol now i will be expecting the move date in my pm soon so i can help you pack


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay, helping pack is always awesome, I will let you know for sure chica  ((hugs))


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, I want in on this too!

Tye, totally doing the happy dance for you mah!! Tell ya what.. why don't me and Aireal buy stock in the 4 Locos and we'll keep you in supply! That'd be fun.. keeping Tye wasted all day lol! Ooh.. evil thoughts runnin through my mind lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo mah, as D would say Run It  omg I would be so happy forever, plus with you two there to boot, OMG OMG we have to include Sadie tooo  mmm Biscuits & Gravy 

hugs and love to you all,  *craziness*


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Hey, I want in on this too!
> 
> Tye, totally doing the happy dance for you mah!! Tell ya what.. why don't me and Aireal buy stock in the 4 Locos and we'll keep you in supply! That'd be fun.. keeping Tye wasted all day lol! Ooh.. evil thoughts runnin through my mind lol.


sweet let do it! I'll start the stock now

yes tye get sadie in on this to!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woooo hoooooo, I am soooo on my way, I'll pick up Sadie on my way


----------



## Deorah (Jan 17, 2011)

I've heard about those when they were going to be taken off the shelves, glad you were able to find some!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol yeah they brought them back, just no Caffine int hem now, they tastet eh same and everything


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> woooo hoooooo, I am soooo on my way, I'll pick up Sadie on my way


sweetness i am so ready!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

good times, craziness, hugs to be had by all


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoooo mah, as D would say Run It  omg I would be so happy forever, plus with you two there to boot, OMG OMG we have to include Sadie tooo  mmm Biscuits & Gravy
> 
> hugs and love to you all,  *craziness*


:rofl: Yes ma'am! In the spirit of D... BET!!! RUN IT!!



Aireal said:


> sweet let do it! I'll start the stock now
> 
> yes tye get sadie in on this to!


Sadie has no choice in the matter, she's in whether she wants to be or not lol.



apbtmom76 said:


> woooo hoooooo, I am soooo on my way, I'll pick up Sadie on my way


We're waiting!



Aireal said:


> sweetness i am so ready!!!


I know, right!? Me too.. Jeeze Tye.. hurry up already!



apbtmom76 said:


> good times, craziness, hugs to be had by all


CRAZINESS is absolutely right! :woof::rofl::clap::roll::hammer:

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah mah, craziness is where it is at 


ok I am stockin up on foru loko's for the trip, Sadie better be waiting with her crazy redd ogs, lmaooo. omg this is gonna be one heck of a trip and party


----------

